# BBC Article - CHECK IT OUT



## Hazel (Oct 18, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8131141.stm

Worth looking at, a reminder that Diabetes is not only about taking pills or insulin, we all have to be vigilant about everything

The feet thing has always concerned me. which is why I pay funny money to have my feet checked out and nails cut every month.

Hazel


----------



## hecsmith (Oct 18, 2009)

What a good post Hazel  -  I think every member/diabetic/carer/doctor/every member of the nhs should read this post and observe particularly the quote of  Professor Michael Edmonds:

"The key, he says, is to ensure patients get speedy, aggressive treatment, provided by experts across a range of disciplines."

Why is it that patients with diabetes are left so long before they can get the care they need and should be able to access as a priority?

Now patient choice is available, I recommend every diabetic ensures they are seen by a team at a centre of excellence.  All you have to do is ask your GP for a referral.  They cannot refuse and you get the standard of care you need and deserve which is so sadly lacking in so many areas of the country.


----------



## Steff (Oct 18, 2009)

hi hazel

ty that is a quite brilliant post , like hec said everyone person to do with diabetes carer nhs etc should read this


----------



## Vanessa (Oct 18, 2009)

steff09 said:


> hi hazel
> 
> ty that is a quite brilliant post , like hec said everyone perosn to do with diabetes carere nhs etc should read this


 
Well said Steff - particularly for those GPs who don't thinking blood glucose monitoring is necessary for us Type 2s!


----------



## wallycorker (Oct 18, 2009)

The article gives  me even more motivation to maintain good control of my blood glucose levels and keep well away from such complications.

I recently smashed two of my toes - breaking the toes but even worse suffereing severe crushing wounds to both of them - by dropping a large near-car-size battery on my foot from a height of about two foot. How did I do that? I managed to do it while carrying out the relatively safe activity of cricket scoring duties for my village team. 

As a Type 2 diabetic, I had read about and received all the warnings of "Look after your feet!" and was very well aware of the dangers that these injuries could lead to amputations. In fact, I must say, I feared the worst!

However, the wounds healed quickly and without problems after having several visits to the Fracture Clinic at the local hospital and quite a lot of care from a team of District Nurses. At the time of my discharge, I asked the specialist how my horrific-looking wounds had healed on the diabetic scale. He told me that they had healed "Slightly better than he would have expected of a non-diabetic patient". Very pleasing that - it really was my first-ever experience of what makes maintaining good glycaemic all very well worthwhile!

It really does make sense!


----------



## shiv (Oct 18, 2009)

'the NHS spends ?600m on foot care for diabetics per year'

hmmm, i might show this to my doctor, the one who asked me if it was necessary to test so many times a day?!


----------



## Copepod (Oct 18, 2009)

I completely agree with Wallycorker - foot injuries aren't really an additional problem with diabetes, provided you keep your blood glucose levels near normal.
I recently had my annual review, when the consultant was impressed with my selection of healing injuries - several bites by our ducks, a cut from the fibreglass cockpit of a kayak on a 4 day tour at Easter (all completely healed, but leaving a slight dark line) and blood under a big toenail after a hike in the Peak District - toenail damage caused by coming down steep slopes. I am quite cafreful to len and dress wounds appropriately, but that's because I was nurse before I got diabetes, so I have not become less careful since diagnosis. She agreed that it was better to keep fit and active than to do nothing and never have any scars on feet. She also said she knew all about blood under toenails (subungual haematoma is the technical term), as her husband was a squash player.
Fortunately, when carrying car batteries for electric fences at work (not nursing on these occasions!), I wear steel toecapped boots - perhaps Wallycorker needs a pair for cricket scoring?!?


----------



## Carina1962 (Oct 18, 2009)

how often should feet get checked by a chiropodist?


----------



## Steff (Oct 18, 2009)

carina62 said:


> how often should feet get checked by a chiropodist?



regularly and routinely id say


----------

